# Now THAT'S What I Call a Sword Fight



## tellner (Dec 26, 2008)

From the underrated Sci-Fi/Fantasy novel The Printer's Devil:



> Kemp stuck his own candle in a wall-sconce and waved his sword at me. I could spit you like a fowl and he none the wiser, quoth he.
> 
> - I think not, says I, reaching behind for mine own dagger, which is hid in the back of my clothes, staying out of range of the whelp's blade.
> 
> - Pah, he says, what art thou, a petty prentice, and thrust at me; the which I dodged with ease and spit in his eye; this time I hit in the gold. Whilst he was thus blinded I kicked him in his stones; he dropped his sword with a cry and I put my foot upon it and hit him hard in the face. I could have run him through myself and no man think badly of me for doing it since twas he who struck first and at a man unarmed;


----------



## Jeff Richardson (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol


----------

